# Gateway not found



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey all, kind of continued:

```
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=512541
```
The above was mainly "weak signal" and I got that fixed; averaging a 85% signal strength now since I named the 5GHz SSID different then the 2.4GHz SSID.

Started last night, TiVo rebooted itself and couldn't get it back connected, rebooted router and Tivo didn't do any good so I was able to connect to the 5GHz band with a 40% signal so left it there till today.

Anyone know there are two network adapters in the roamio?
1 for the 5GHz and one for the 2.4GHz
I found this out because there are two different MAC addresses for each.

Spent some time today trying to get it back reconnected to the 2.4GHz signal and going through the network setup I keep getting N02 error No gateway 

So, I tried assigning a static IP address, and adding the Tivo to the router to connect to that IP, no go, still can't find gateway when I try to connect to the Tivo service but the network page shows it connected to my router and 80% signal strength but can't find gateway??

Finally removed the static IP from the router and Tivo, rebooted both and got it connected back again and downloaded from the TiVo service but don't know for how long.

Any ideas?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

kirk1701 said:


> Hey all, kind of continued:
> 
> Anyone know there are two network adapters in the roamio?
> 1 for the 5GHz and one for the 2.4GHz
> ...


First the TiVo Roamio has two MAC addresses not for the wireless adapter but rather one for the TiVo and one for the built in Stream (Numerically the lower MAC address is the TiVo)

Can help you with your signal strength but with network addressing I can probably help you out. You probably assigned a static address in the 192.168.1.x range and specified a network mask of 255.255.255.0, what did you assign as your default gateway? This will be the IP address of your router, in most environments this is commonly set to be the first address in the network, eg 192.168.1.1, without listing the gateway address you won't be able to get very far.

-TL


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

Time_Lord said:


> First the TiVo Roamio has two MAC addresses not for the wireless adapter but rather one for the TiVo and one for the built in Stream (Numerically the lower MAC address is the TiVo)
> 
> Can help you with your signal strength but with network addressing I can probably help you out. You probably assigned a static address in the 192.168.1.x range and specified a network mask of 255.255.255.0, what did you assign as your default gateway? This will be the IP address of your router, in most environments this is commonly set to be the first address in the network, eg 192.168.1.1, without listing the gateway address you won't be able to get very far.
> 
> -TL


Thanks Time_Lord
Yes, 192.168.1.1 as the gateway and it also asked for subnet mask 255.0 which was correct.

DNS I pointed to the router.

Might add I'm Microsoft Certified, been a while but the knowledge is still there and comes in handy


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I had the DNS and gateway servers set to my router's IP on my Series 3, but found it already set in my Roamio's wireless settings.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

Already disconnected by this evening

Don't understand what happened, was going great for a week then the TiVo rebooted last night and all hell broke lose 

I had to connect to the 5GHz again tonight, goes through the network set up and connects with no issues on it but on the 2.4GHz it says gateway not found.

Think I'll try changing the channel on the 2.4 tomorrow


----------



## snoopdogg1 (Sep 24, 2008)

I've had similar problems. Can't get the Roamio to connect to wifi any longer. Probably will return it. Never had so many connection problems with prior tivo devices


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

Ok good news

I changed the channel on the 2.4GHz to #11 and for the first time when I went through the wireless set up I went all the way through with no error messages and got the "Tivo will start using the new settings" message.

Connected to the Tivo service with no errors afterwards.

Now, give it a couple a days lets see what happens.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

10 minutes later and the famous C130 error
No Internet connection

Run through the network setup again and I'm back to the error message during setup saying

"*DHCP Client ID*
Do you need to use DHCP client ID on your network? Some ISP's require this"

Select no and it thinks about in a minute then get this is a problem with your router N02


----------



## snoopdogg1 (Sep 24, 2008)

kirk1701 said:


> 10 minutes later and the famous C130 error
> No Internet connection
> 
> Run through the network setup again and I'm back to the error message during setup saying
> ...


EXACT same problem in my Roamio Pro. I plan to call support tomorrow for a replacement.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

snoopdogg1 said:


> EXACT same problem in my Roamio Pro. I plan to call support tomorrow for a replacement.


Mine is getting fun now
If you see the end of the thread I posted the link to in my first post to this thread above, we'll I was having a weak signal. Ok, thought it was due to my new router so I put my 10 year old Linksys back on the network.

Long story short I couldn't get more then 20% signal strength on the 5GHz side. Now, since the Tivo rebooted itself the other night which looking back must have been due to some service update and was when the problem started and DHCP client error with N02 errors on the 2.4GHz side.

Now, I'm getting a 50% signal strength on the 5GHz side but at least its connecting 

I'd much rather be connected to the 2.4GHz side with a 85% signal strength though.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

The sooner you give up on a wifi connection for the TiVo and go to a wired Ethernet connection or moca, the sooner you will quit fighting network issues on your TiVo. Put up with the headaches as long as you want and then do it right. Network issues mostly go away once hard wired and using a router the Tivo gets along with. (Never could get an Asus router to work but my current Linksys and previous netgear work fine.)


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

jcthorne said:


> The sooner you give up on a wifi connection for the TiVo and go to a wired Ethernet connection or moca, the sooner you will quit fighting network issues on your TiVo. Put up with the headaches as long as you want and then do it right. Network issues mostly go away once hard wired and using a router the Tivo gets along with. (Never could get an Asus router to work but my current Linksys and previous netgear work fine.)


I'm not ready to give up 
Right now I'm thinking it's Tivo software and just a matter of time.


----------



## snoopdogg1 (Sep 24, 2008)

From what I understand, to get MoCa, you need a wired connection near the TV/Roamio. My internet cable modem is upstairs, and my TV/Roamio is downstairs, no Ethernet or MoCa is not an option for me. I don't want to go through the hassle and cost of having the cable co install an internet connection near my TV.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

snoopdogg1 said:


> From what I understand, to get MoCa, you need a wired connection near the TV/Roamio. My internet cable modem is upstairs, and my TV/Roamio is downstairs, no Ethernet or MoCa is not an option for me. I don't want to go through the hassle and cost of having the cable co install an internet connection near my TV.


I think it goes right on your TV cable
You have to have a TV cable to connect the Tivo to in order to get Cable TV

But your right
Why go through paying more for a MoCa when you got what you need it just needs to work like it is designed.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

snoopdogg1 said:


> From what I understand, to get MoCa, you need a wired connection near the TV/Roamio. My internet cable modem is upstairs, and my TV/Roamio is downstairs, no Ethernet or MoCa is not an option for me. I don't want to go through the hassle and cost of having the cable co install an internet connection near my TV.


There is no difference between "an internet connection" and the coax outlet your Roamio is currently connected to for cable TV. With your current setup, you could get MoCA to the Roamio with a single MoCA ethernet adapter upstairs at your cable modem. There are other configurations too, but for ~$50, you'd solve your problem. You might also consider asking Tivo to send you a free MoCA adapter in lieu of a new box.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

tatergator1 said:


> There is no difference between "an internet connection" and the coax outlet your Roamio is currently connected to for cable TV. With your current setup, you could get MoCA to the Roamio with a single MoCA ethernet adapter upstairs at your cable modem. There are other configurations too, but for ~$50, you'd solve your problem. You might also consider asking Tivo to send you a free MoCA adapter in lieu of a new box.


Free MoCa is a dam good idea

But I thought the MoCa connects to the Coax cable, not the cable modem?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

kirk1701 said:


> Free MoCa is a dam good idea
> 
> But I thought the MoCa connects to the Coax cable, not the cable modem?


The MoCA adapter would be installed in-line to the cable modem.
Coax outlet -> coax to "In" port on MoCA adapter -> coax from "out" port on MoCA adapter -> cable modem. You'd then run an Ethernet cable from the port on the MoCA adapter to an open port on your router. That's it. The Roamio will connect via the coax connection it already has for cable TV.

More detailed info here: Tivo MoCA Help

You'll also want a POE filter for where your cable service enters your home, which Tivo also sells (or thrown in with adapter if you can work that angle).


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

tatergator1 said:


> The MoCA adapter would be installed in-line to the cable modem.
> Coax outlet -> coax to "In" port on MoCA adapter -> coax from "out" port on MoCA adapter -> cable modem. You'd then run an Ethernet cable from the port on the MoCA adapter to an open port on your router. That's it. The Roamio will connect via the coax connection it already has for cable TV.
> 
> More detailed info here: Tivo MoCA Help
> ...


Sounds like a bigger hassle then the way it is now.

Anyways, this was before the reboot; just found this pic. 90% signal and was staying connected, no issues. After that reboot was when crap hit the fan so Tivo had some update that required a reboot I just happen to be watching the evening news when it decided to reboot otherwise I wouldn't have known.


----------



## snoopdogg1 (Sep 24, 2008)

Weird thing-- I got home from work today, and my Roamio Pro was able to connect! Weird. I guess I'll see how it goes from here on... 

Another weird thing is the RF remote occasionally has long pauses between when I press the button and when the TiVo responds. I can see the TiVo turn orange on the machine, so it received the signal, but it takes from seconds to minutes to respond sometimes! Other times, it works right away.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

snoopdogg1 said:


> Weird thing-- I got home from work today, and my Roamio Pro was able to connect! Weird. I guess I'll see how it goes from here on...
> 
> Another weird thing is the RF remote occasionally has long pauses between when I press the button and when the TiVo responds. I can see the TiVo turn orange on the machine, so it received the signal, but it takes from seconds to minutes to respond sometimes! Other times, it works right away.


Is it possible that you have some major source of interference nearby? If so, that could cause both your wireless and RF remote problems.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

snoopdogg1 said:


> Weird thing-- I got home from work today, and my Roamio Pro was able to connect! Weird. I guess I'll see how it goes from here on...
> 
> Another weird thing is the RF remote occasionally has long pauses between when I press the button and when the TiVo responds. I can see the TiVo turn orange on the machine, so it received the signal, but it takes from seconds to minutes to respond sometimes! Other times, it works right away.


My Premiere XL was that way, I hated it.
Haven't experienced that with the roamio and heck, 50% signal now on the 5GHz and staying connected three days now. I'm ok with that


----------



## snoopdogg1 (Sep 24, 2008)

CrispyCritter said:


> Is it possible that you have some major source of interference nearby? If so, that could cause both your wireless and RF remote problems.


I don't think so. All of my other wireless devices have always connected just fine. It is really nice that Roamio is connecting now, though! I was THIS close to returning it.


----------



## c133roamioerrors (Dec 28, 2013)

I get communication errors on my roamio pro. Signal strength was in the thirties.
I put an extender on my router and connected my roamio to it. I've been getting a signal strength from the 40s to 60s. My PC shows the same signal strength for the old and the extender. Shouldn't have made any difference. One option with the extender is to connect it directly to the Ethernet connection instead of wireless. I need to buy an Ethernet cable and an extension cord to try that. I also ordered a Tivo wireless N adaptor which is also suppose to plug into the Ethernet on the roamio. Pretty soon I'll have four different ways to connect. Maybe one of them will be stable. I had none of these issues with my xl4.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

c133roamioerrors said:


> I get communication errors on my roamio pro. Signal strength was in the thirties.
> I put an extender on my router and connected my roamio to it. I've been getting a signal strength from the 40s to 60s. My PC shows the same signal strength for the old and the extender. Shouldn't have made any difference. One option with the extender is to connect it directly to the Ethernet connection instead of wireless. I need to buy an Ethernet cable and an extension cord to try that. I also ordered a Tivo wireless N adaptor which is also suppose to plug into the Ethernet on the roamio. Pretty soon I'll have four different ways to connect. Maybe one of them will be stable. I had none of these issues with my xl4.


I've about narrowed it down here and here I go again, 3 days and like clockwork disconnected and getting a 169.x.x.x IP which is a Windows default un routable IP address.

Got to thinking about this a second and hmmm 3 days?

DHCP renews and releases every 72 hours

```
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_Host_Configuration_Protocol
```



> dynamic allocation: A network administrator assigns a range of IP addresses to DHCP, and each client computer on the LAN is configured to request an IP address from the DHCP server during network initialization. The request-and-grant process *uses a lease concept with a controllable time period, allowing the DHCP server to reclaim (and then reallocate) IP addresses* that are not renewed.


What I think is going on is the Tivo don't want to give up the IP address once it's got ahold of it


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

kirk1701 said:


> Sounds like a bigger hassle then the way it is now.


Not at all. Wireless for streaming video really is a bad idea - moca is better than nothing and well worth getting the adapter and taking 5 minutes to install it behind your cable modem.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

kirk1701 said:


> IWhat I think is going on is the Tivo don't want to give up the IP address once it's got ahold of it


Just enter a reservation for your Tivo in your DHCP servers configuration. Be sure to get the MAC address for the Tivo and the Stream - I think I saw both of them listed in the system information screens somewhere...


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

DocNo said:


> Just enter a reservation for your Tivo in your DHCP servers configuration. Be sure to get the MAC address for the Tivo and the Stream - I think I saw both of them listed in the system information screens somewhere...


I might reset the router to defaults today, reset it up and go from there.

Still getting the "Gateway not found" this morning even though it shows its connected and a 75% signal 

How can you be connected to SSID and "Gateway not found"

Might call support to.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

Ok, back connected again
Run a CAT5 and got the SOB connected and downloaded programming then tried connecting wirelessly again. Three errors all in three different attempts with a 75% signal strength

Service not found
Gateway not found
No DHCP

Finally found the 5GHz SSID and was able to connect to it so added that to the router's static route










We'll see
Next I'm calling support with all the TS I've done, this is on their end and should get a free MOCA


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

So far so good
No lost connection but I'll give it 3 days that's when I'm losing the connection 3 days apart.

One more thing
Moved the router yesterday so it's not near the cordless phone just in case 
But if the connection was being lost because of the phone I'd also be losing it on my laptop so.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

kirk1701 said:


> Ok, back connected again
> Run a CAT5 and got the SOB connected and downloaded programming then tried connecting wirelessly again. Three errors all in three different attempts with a 75% signal strength


Just because you get a strong signal, it doesn't mean it's a useful signal. On the Mac I like to use NetSpotApp to do a wifi site survey - look to see who is in my area, what bands they are using. There are free wifi survey tools for Windows too, I can dig up a couple if you need them. You may need to change channels depending on what's going on in your environment and using one of the free tools and 10 minutes of your time to run and look at it is the fastest way to resolve what might be your fundamental issue.



> Next I'm calling support with all the TS I've done, this is on their end and should get a free MOCA


Good luck with that. Since wifi is highly dependent on conditions in your physical location, I fail to see how it's Tivo's problem in the slightest nor why you think you should get anything for free. Wired is always better - I understand the pressure on Tivo to include it in their devices, but I really wish they would have the balls to tell people it's really a piss poor choice for video in particular.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

kirk1701 said:


> But if the connection was being lost because of the phone I'd also be losing it on my laptop so.


True - but then again your laptop probably has the antennas for the wifi along side your screen. Where they are in the open and up in the air. I suspect your Tivo is probably not in the open and possibly surround by lots of other metal things that block wifi signals. One of the strengths of NOT integrating wifi but having it as an external USB adaptor is you can move the wifi antenna around to get better signal.

Don't get me wrong, I love wifi for portable devices. Can't live without it. But for things that are not portable, like a Tivo in an AV cabinet, taking the trouble to hardwire will ALWAYS pay off in the long run.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

DocNo said:


> True - but then again your laptop probably has the antennas for the wifi along side your screen. Where they are in the open and up in the air. I suspect your Tivo is probably not in the open and possibly surround by lots of other metal things that block wifi signals. One of the strengths of NOT integrating wifi but having it as an external USB adaptor is you can move the wifi antenna around to get better signal.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love wifi for portable devices. Can't live without it. But for things that are not portable, like a Tivo in an AV cabinet, taking the trouble to hardwire will ALWAYS pay off in the long run.


Still connected, but it has till tomorrow afternoon, normally 3 days and then gets dropped.

No, Tivo is not surrounded or in a cabinet its on top of a shelf out in the open.

Question
Will the wireless N adapter connected to the USB port over ride the internal wireless adapter?


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

Good news guys
I was connected past 3 days up to last night when I had to reboot the router because I lost the connection between my WD media player and my laptop.

After that the TiVo disconnected but was no problem reconnecting with the DHCP reservations.

Bottom line with the troubleshooting I've done I've come to the conclusion the roamio don't play well with certain routers; namely 
http://reviews.cnet.com/routers/cisco-linksys-e4200-v2/4505-3319_7-35098697.html

It don't like my WD Live either, but haven't had as much trouble with it as I have the Tivo.

Which leads me to believe the router don't like releasing and renewing the IP address however, no problems with the wireless on my laptop yet "Knock on wood".

I'm not done troubleshooting this but will continue to update with my findings and one thing I did do last week which might be the reason I stayed connected to the TiVo past 3 days was *I MOVED THE ROUTER!!!* Just out of curiosity because I had a cordless phone and the router sitting side my side I moved the router to the other side of the desk away from that phone thinking it could be causing interference.

If I get disconnected again I might just put my WRT5400G router back on the network but if I remember correctly my signal strength was low with it, but it was next to the phone too.

Not done by a long shot
will update


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

*UPDATE!!*

Think I'm all fixed up guys
BOTH routers were the issue, the old Linksys WRT54G might work with the Tivo but it too was limited just for connecting to get programming info. It was sure enough outdated and wasn't working with my WD Media player to stream movies from my laptop.

54Mbps wireless 

Ok, the Linksys E4200 was defective, though it didn't show up right away on the laptop I guess the issue got worse and finally started noticing drops in signal on my laptop which was when I knew I had more of an issue then originally thought. It didn't show the signal was dropped in the task manager but I was streaming a local radio station and just kept stopping, then downloads would get dropped, I started monitoring the network connection and sure enough it showed the drops 

Just got this one day before yesterday:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320091

It's hooked up
I can reboot the TiVo and it connects automatically
I can reboot the router and the TiVo reconnects without having to manually go in and reconnect it

WD Media Center, AWSOME!!! 
All's good so far knock on wood


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

kirk1701 said:


> It's hooked up
> I can reboot the TiVo and it connects automatically
> I can reboot the router and the TiVo reconnects without having to manually go in and reconnect it WD Media Center, AWSOME!!!
> All's good so far knock on wood


Glad to hear that you got it sorted! It's appalling how bad many access points are. If you start getting issue that look like DHCP lease issues again, just go into the setup for your router and set up reservations/static leases or whatever they call them in your device. That way you never have to worry about the router OR your equipment screwing up the release/renew cycle. I've been doing this for years now on networks I administer as well as my home networks and it's amazing the amount of weird problems that simply go away once you do do.

Again, congratulations!


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

DocNo said:


> Glad to hear that you got it sorted! It's appalling how bad many access points are. If you start getting issue that look like DHCP lease issues again, just go into the setup for your router and set up reservations/static leases or whatever they call them in your device. That way you never have to worry about the router OR your equipment screwing up the release/renew cycle. I've been doing this for years now on networks I administer as well as my home networks and it's amazing the amount of weird problems that simply go away once you do do.
> 
> Again, congratulations!


Hey Doc, I did that on the Linksys E4200 but there was more going on with that router than I can pinpoint. To start with I should never had bought it used off Amazon but I figured, hey if I hook it up and it works we'll great.

If not send it back.

Never expected the thing to show a slow death.


----------



## a0lsux (Nov 1, 2005)

I had the same problem, rebooted everything but that did nothing. Even saw that my DHCP server handing out IP but it did not accept it. Finally used one of my airport express to replace my router and that finally worked.

I guess Tivo likes Apple devices heh.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

a0lsux said:


> I had the same problem, rebooted everything but that did nothing. Even saw that my DHCP server handing out IP but it did not accept it. Finally used one of my airport express to replace my router and that finally worked.
> 
> I guess Tivo likes Apple devices heh.


Mine was definitely the router and I'm fining out I had more problems then just the Tivo and Media player working with the router.

Anything I transferred across the network to back-up to another computer with that router; we'll I'm dealing with that now and corrupt files. 

Luckily I back-up everything religiously


----------

